# what to do once seeds have sprouted????



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey all, 
          I germinated my seeds using the paper towel method and now I need to transplant them into my grow medium.  Im using waterfarm Ebb and flow with hydroton as a grow medium.  Ive read that rockwool cubes are really the best thing to use.......problem....no stores around here carry them(that or Im looking in the wrong place) and my seeds have sprouted a root.  The waterfam doesnt actually have a water pump, it pumps air....so would using vermiculite to plant the seeds be a terrible idea????? i know its not ideal, i just dont think its a good idea to let the seeds sit in damp paper towels any longer....i cant afford to wait on mail order rockwool.  Im open to any ideas or suggestions....i just dont want my seeds to die.
Peace


----------



## Hick (Oct 16, 2006)

hey shutty'...I'm not a water farmer, but I'll try. I don't *think* vermiculite is a suitable medium, due to it's water retention qualities. I believe it retains too much water for too long. 
I have seen/heard of you 'hydro-heads' useing "perlite" as a grow medium.


----------



## chronicman (Oct 16, 2006)

Look on the internet or in the phone book under hydroponic stores im sure there is one somewhere close to you thatyou never expected to be there. thats how i found the local shop and they can be almost as helpful as some of the people here they really know whatthey are talking about.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 16, 2006)

ShuttyMcShutShut said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> I germinated my seeds using the paper towel method and now I need to transplant them into my grow medium.


 
Hey SMS, you can use the same thing I've used for many years. Peat Pellets. Any feed store, nursery or plant store should have them. Make a few calls in your area and you should find them with no problem.

They cost about 25 cents each.

You put them in something like a cookie sheet and fill it with water. The pellets will expand into little pots with plastic mesh around them. One side will have a hole. I use a chopstick to poke into the hole just a tad and drop my sprouted seed into it so that the seed head is about a 32th of an inch below the surface. Put them under some moderate light and keep the light close to prevent stretching of the seedling.

Let us know how you do, ok?


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 20, 2006)

Dude,  good lesson here to get ya **** together before sprouting LOL...

Two words; rapid rooters.  They are the veritable **** for clones and seedlings.  They have a predrilled hole that needs to be widened out a bit but plants just LOVE 'em. 

I'd suggest some emergency cramming and pick a system you like (soil or hydro) then learn all you can about it before buying a bunch of stuff.  

If you have a Waterfarm,  you should have both a pump and and airstone.  The pump will be submersible (see pic).  That will let ferts and fluid circulate over your lovely plants.   It should be easy to hook up and if you need a replacement you can get in your local petstore. 

You need both bro.  The airstone lets good ol oxygen into the water keeping those roots nice and healthy (the airhose goes up through the water level tube and threads to the bottom where it attaches to the airstone.


----------



## fianna (Dec 20, 2006)

try no more than 15% perlite with your top quality soil. im new to this too but the perlite is something i keep coming across in growing articles
Fianna xxx


----------



## KADE (Dec 21, 2006)

fianna said:
			
		

> try no more than 15% perlite with your top quality soil. im new to this too but the perlite is something i keep coming across in growing articles
> Fianna xxx


 
Perlite is the best possible additive you can add... 15% isn't enough at all imho...  you can grow straight in perlite if you want. It allows the soil to drain out water easily.


----------



## fianna (Dec 22, 2006)

great thanks! like i said im new to this so im learning as i go along
cheers
Fianna xxx


----------

